# Enjoy watching cycling? Cheer on Team Novo Nordisk in Tour of Britain!



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2015)

Race: Aviva Tour of Britain (Sept. 6-13, 2015)

Country: United Kingdom 

Total Distance: 1443.4 kilometers

Race Class: 2.HC

Fresh off a successful USA Pro Challenge, Team Novo Nordisk heads to the United Kingdom for the Aviva Tour of Britain, eager to build upon recent results. The eight-day stage race kicks off on Sept. 6 in Beaumaris.

“Javier just earned the team its best result at a 2.HC race at the USA Pro Challenge. He almost took the win on Stage 6 and getting caught at the line has only tripled his desire to get a win,” Senior Vice President of Athletics Vassili Davidenko said. “In addition to Javier, we are bringing our most experienced riders with a mix of sprinting and climbing talent. We will fight every day and hopefully garner more results against the impressive field. “

http://www.teamnovonordisk.com/tour-of-britain-preview/

Inspirational stuff!


----------

